# golf cart rack



## icedog00 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a 2007 Outback and I also have a golf cart that I take camping with me.  I have seen a lot of racks on the back of other campers that they are putting golf carts on.  Does anyone have any idea where I can get one of these?  Or does anyone have any plans for one of these racks.  How to build one/attach one.  thx for any input.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: golf cart rack

Seems as though that will be a lot of weight on the rear and would really affect handling.  You would have to do a lot of bracing because the rear bumpers are not designed for this.  JMO


----------



## sbex55 (Sep 22, 2008)

Re: golf cart rack

I've been researching setups to put behind a 5er.  Take a look at Idaho Tote (www.idahotote.com) and swivelwheel (www.cruiserlift.com).  Good luck.


----------



## campers4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Re: golf cart rack

on a light weight travel trailer you will take most if not all the weight off the front of that unit ( not good )


----------

